

FTC: "We are not planning on investigating individual bloggers." - cwan
http://legaltimes.typepad.com/blt/2009/10/ftc-.html

======
noonespecial
"We are not planning on investigating individual bloggers."...

...but we'd sure like to leave the door open in case any "troublemakers"
should crop up.

Non-enforcement does _not_ turn bad laws and regulations into acceptable ones.
Its just lazy. Like all lazy half-assery, it will be regretted in the future.

